# Focus Mitt training



## Flying Crane

When I see people training with focus mitts, the trainer often swings in with them to strike the boxer's fists as the boxer throws his punch, rather than just holding the mitts and letting the boxer punch them.

Can someone tell me why trainers do this?

thx.


----------



## KELLYG

We use focus mitts in training.  I don't swing in like you see with a boxer training but I will ever so slightly move into to their punch or strike.  It seems to take some of sting or jolt out of their strike on my joints and muscles.  I also do this with kicking Shields.


----------



## Andrew Green

Protects the trainers elbows / shoulders and gives the fighter a more solid target to hit.  Floppy targets are no fun and don't do anything for developing power.


----------



## Flying Crane

Thanks.

I've seen this going on in the health club where I practice on my own.  Some of the physical trainers work with their clients on boxing techniques.  For the most part, these people are just doing it for exercise and are not serious about their boxing.  I suspected they might be doing it as a bit of an ego-boost for their clients, making it feel like they are hitting harder than they really are.

But then, the other day I happened to be watching some MMA stuff on Spike.  I don't usually watch this stuff, but I stumbled onto it and decided to check it out.  They ran a special showing the background and training of a couple of the fighters, and I noticed the trainers doing the same thing with these guys.  But when you mention it softening the abuse on the trainer's shoulders and whatnot, that makes sense to me.


----------



## girlbug2

Yes, I think Kelly and Andrew have the right of it. We use focus mitts almost daily in my KM classes, so every student has plenty of practice with them by the time he/she passes level 1. Nothing more frustrating than a newbie partner who holds mitts and kicking shields like a dead fish in the water. The holder really needs to meet the strike just a little bit. This is not only better for developing power, but also prevents the striker from throwing out their knees and elbows.


----------



## searcher

I do it for the simple, "something at rest tends to stay at rest, something in motion......"     It allows me to keep up with the speed of my fighters.


----------



## shane

A number of of the personal trainers work with their purchasers on boxing techniques. For the most part, these persons are just doing it for workout and are not grave about their boxing...


----------



## Harald

Most trainers do that, and pros will sometimes go ******* when a "noob" holding their pads repeatedly fails to meet their punches.


----------



## Lee Mainprize

A bad pad feeder can ruin a workout - you want the feeder to work like a real opponent - moving, not holding the pads up but working your timing and giving resistance too.

Its a art within its self.


----------



## Tez3

Harald said:


> Most trainers do that, and pros will sometimes go ******* when a "noob" holding their pads repeatedly fails to meet their punches.



Or if they do meet the punch they let the pad fly off usually hitting someone else putting them off too! Grr!


----------



## Jenna

Flying Crane said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've seen this going on in the health club where I practice on my own.  Some of the physical trainers work with their clients on boxing techniques.  For the most part, these people are just doing it for exercise and are not serious about their boxing.  I suspected they might be doing it as a bit of an ego-boost for their clients, making it feel like they are hitting harder than they really are.
> 
> But then, the other day I happened to be watching some MMA stuff on Spike.  I don't usually watch this stuff, but I stumbled onto it and decided to check it out.  They ran a special showing the background and training of a couple of the fighters, and I noticed the trainers doing the same thing with these guys.  But when you mention it softening the abuse on the trainer's shoulders and whatnot, that makes sense to me.


As plausible as this probably sounds, it is not strictly true Michael. Good boxing coaches swing to simulate movement of an opponent.  When you spar your opponent is not stationary - hence bags and floor-to-ceiling balls are suspended to simulate movement.  The reason the coach swings is not to prevent injury - he would prevent injury by being loose rather than meeting an attack head on!! Yes, it is a little about providing you with resistance (though only a little) he is trying to approximate the movement of your opponent towards you on attack - you seldom make proper contact with an opponent on the retreat, you attack or counter him as he steps in for his own attack   I hope this makes sense a little, Jenna.


----------



## Tez3

Jenna said:


> As polausible as this probably sounds, it is not strictly true Michael. Good boxing coaches swing to simulate movement of an opponent. When you spar your opponent is not stationary - hence bags and floor-to-ceiling balls are suspended to simulate movement. The reason the coach swings is not to prevent injury - he would prevent injury by being loose rather than meeting an attack head on!! Yes, it is a little about providing you with resistance (though only a little) he is trying to approximate the movement of your opponent towards you on attack  I hope this makes sense a little, Jenna.




Well said that woman! You can also 'swing' at the person punching so they have to 'duck and dive' and avoid strikes while they attack. Getting smacked round the ear with a focus pad makes them 'focus' more.


----------



## Jenna

Tez3 said:


> Well said that woman! You can also 'swing' at the person punching so they have to 'duck and dive' and avoid strikes while they attack. Getting smacked round the ear with a focus pad makes them 'focus' more.


Bingo!


----------



## Archangel M

Having been on both sides of the mitt... meeting the punch saves your elbows and shoulders and it also prevents your (mitt wearer) hands from flying out of position when struck. This lets your move the mitt to another position or swing a simulated punch much quicker.


----------



## Indie12

Swinging as in Cross or hook punch, possibly. Sometimes trainers like to "up the antee" by doing "unusual drill tactics"
Depends on the trainer/trainee.


----------

